# Would you add a miter slot to your router table?



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you think if you were to design a router table, would you do away with a miter slot or still think it is necessary to have it on a router table?
Do you use your miter channel on you your router table often enough ?

I already have a bench top router table that has a miter slot and the few times I used it was mainly to use a feather board in it but now that I'm building a new RT from scratch, I'm wondering if it's worth having it .


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Why would you think otherwise? I find it silly not too…


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

You can always not use it…

I use mine for clamping feather boards and similar appliances way more often than something moving in it.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I use it with a miter gauge and cutting box joints. I think it's worth it.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

The ideal distance of miter slot from the center of the collet (I think) should at least be the same as a table saw which is under 6".
The Incra miter channel that I have needs to be 2" away from the edge of the router plate ,any more than that may makes using a miter gauge pointless (too far from the center of the router bit).I don't know having a Dado that close to the plate would interfere with a work piece.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Take a look and see what manufacturers are doing, they can't all be wrong. lol
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=%20router%20table&qs=ds&form=QBIRMH


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

The manufacturers add them to appeal to a wider audience. I built my own table and have not added any slots to the top. So far I have not needed one.

Wayne


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I did, but it doesn't get much use. Even so, if I make a new top it will still have the miter slot. they don't take much to install and they are fairly inexpensive (at least they were when I buil tmy table 14 years ago or so).


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

My RT was built fast and dirty. I have no slots in the top. It works fine, but I just screw whatever I need to the top. All the different screw holes have pretty much ruined the tops surface over time. so when I mace the net RT I will put something in it.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I use the miter gauge on the router to cut the rail ends. The miter gauge helps get an accurate, uniform rail end when cutting multiples.

M


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You don't need it but if you feel like getting fancy it's
fine to add it. A t-track may be more useful.

In cutting tenons a fence with a backing block is
more useful. The reason is it's awkward to set a
router fence parallel to a miter slot.

You'll get used to whatever you have. I do like
the newer fancy adjustable fingerboards… but I use
the ones that go in t-slots.

You can get extrusions that have a t-slot and a 
miter gauge slot next to each other.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

So far, most of the comments support the idea that it's better to have it and not use it (or use it occasionally) than not have it at all, well, as long as no one regrets installing a miter track in their shop- made RT, I'm all for it.



> I did, but it doesn t get much use. Even so, if I make a new top it will still have the miter slot. they don t take much to install and they are fairly inexpensive (at least they were when I buil tmy table 14 years ago or so).
> 
> - Fred Hargis


That's exactly how often I use mine (which is not often) but I guess when I do need a miter slot, I 'll regret not having it so I have decided to go ahead and cut the Dado for it.

Loren, I would have got the combo track (T-track/ miter channel) but my RT top is only 22" deep and there's not enough room to put a combo track in there ,that would have been a better option.

Many thanks to every one of you who for sharing your thoughts.
Ken.


----------

